# Wolf Shotgun Shells



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Received my copy of the new Cabelas shooting catalog, noticed that they are selling Wolf brand steel shotgun shells. 3 " # 4, #2, or BB for $69.99 per 250. Thats equal to $7 per 25. Has anyone here had experience with Wolf brand shotgun shells?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I've used the dirt cheap Wolf ammo in 9mm and .223 and had nothing but good luck with it. Probably not match ammo but goes "bang" every time I pull the trigger and it never fails to work the automatic mechanisms unlike some of the other remanufactured ammo out there. The 9mm kills targets and pop cans well, as does the .223 on coyotes and prairie dogs. I've been curious about the shotgun stuff, too. Pretty new so probably no one has much experience with it.


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

wolf shot gun ammo works as good as any of the low cost shot gun ammo
but I nocied it kicks more


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

My in-laws run a pheasant hunting operation and had a few guys use this stuff, and in autos, they had a lot of problems, very, very dirty ammo.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have used the Wolf ammunition and am not impressed at all. Some go bang and some seem to not have the right compression. Also they do not cycle in the auto's but they work O.K. in pumps


----------



## aka.kevin (Sep 16, 2010)

ammoman said:


> wolf shot gun ammo works as good as any of the low cost shot gun ammo
> but I nocied it kicks more


yeah. i've already tried that, but i stop instead of that stun gun is much better to use.

____________________________
kevin :sniper:


----------

